# Beat this..



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Looking at getting a wee 1.4 automatic fiesta for the wife to drive as she now refuses to drive our Jag XF as its to big for her and her disability has dented her confidence a bit..
The Jag is in her name and ideally we will still keep it as it will cost us a fortune in depreciation to sell it !

So we asked for the Fiesta to be insured as a separate car altogether which would cost 400 quid as they will mirror the no claims bonus off the Jag...

So I asked what the fiesta would cost if it was in place of the Jag IF we decided to sell it....... Same figure 400 quid...

So I asked the question ... Why is the current cost of the 2009 Jag XFS 3.0 diesel so much cheaper to insure ? Annual premium on said Jag is 327 quid..

The reply was that the statistics say the Fiesta is far more likely to be involved in an accident

Go on beat that !!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

2011 VW Scirroco 2.0tdi 140bhp bluemotion aged 20 £110 for 3 years


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> 2011 VW Scirroco 2.0tdi 140bhp bluemotion aged 20 £110 for 3 years


Bloody hell that's cheap! Have you got a million years NCB and are you 108 lol


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> 2011 VW Scirroco 2.0tdi 140bhp bluemotion aged 20 £110 for 3 years


How ?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

danwel said:


> Bloody hell that's cheap! Have you got a million years NCB and are you 108 lol


Haha no it's as a named driver on my mums work insurance and cars leased so all good  I even crashed the car before the scirocco and didn't change the insurance.

My insurance is £650 at 22 on octavia VRS with 3 year NCB.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Rob as an added driver you will gain no no claims bonus.. If you are the main driver that would be taken a dim view of so the brag holds little credence...

What I cant understand is that if we insure a 6K ford Fiesta automatic in place of a Jag XFS 3.0 Twin turbo diesel worth conservatively 20K the premium goes up by 73 sodding quid !!

I was actually told I could add another Jag exactly the same for another 327 but adding a Fiesta means 400 quid..

Both cars would be the same age with same excesses and cover type ............


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Fiesta is faster than your Jag secretly


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

ChuckH said:


> Rob as an added driver you will gain no no claims bonus.. If you are the main driver that would be taken a dim view of so the brag holds little credence...
> 
> What I cant understand is that if we insure a 6K ford Fiesta automatic in place of a Jag XFS 3.0 Twin turbo diesel worth conservatively 20K the premium goes up by 73 sodding quid !!
> 
> ...


NCB hardly save anything £40 a year if that. My insurance is cheap any how for age in comparison to others. Admiral charged me £100 more excess when I changed from Fabia VRS 180bhp petrol to octavia 170bhp when I asked why they said because octavia is faster haha not cause its worth more :s. also I can insure am aventador for £1650 yet a Honda s2000 is £1800

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Chuck after what I'm experiencing just now nothing would surprise me, it's all a big rip off mate 

Not sure if I can beat it but have a read through this, it takes some swallowing ?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=295827


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> NCB hardly save anything £40 a year if that. My insurance is cheap any how for age in comparison to others. Admiral charged me £100 more excess when I changed from Fabia VRS 180bhp petrol to octavia 170bhp when I asked why they said because octavia is faster haha not cause its worth more :s. also I can insure am aventador for £1650 yet a Honda s2000 is £1800
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Rob if you have 40% no claims bonus then a gross premium of 400 nicker would reduce the annual cost to £240 so where are you getting 40 quid from ????

Bit this thread was not started to see who is laying the most or least for thier insurance its to illustrate what a bunch of clowns they are for attempting to charge a higher premium for a car of one third of the value and one hell of a lot less performance !!

You are also missing the fact that you are not a policyholder but simply an added name so in effect you have no policy in place at all merly cover to drive yer mums car


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I think the bottom line is that they will use any and every angle they can to extract the largest sum of money possible.

When I wanted a certain car I was told I couldn't get insurance till I was 18, when I was 18 I was told I would have to wait till I was 21 and then when I was 21 it became 25 ! When I had my 16 valve MK2 Golf one company refused to quote me because I was under 30 !


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

ChuckH said:


> Rob if you have 40% no claims bonus then a gross premium of 400 nicker would reduce the annual cost to £240 so where are you getting 40 quid from ????
> 
> Bit this thread was not started to see who is laying the most or least for thier insurance its to illustrate what a bunch of clowns they are for attempting to charge a higher premium for a car of one third of the value and one hell of a lot less performance !!
> 
> You are also missing the fact that you are not a policyholder but simply an added name so in effect you have no policy in place at all merly cover to drive yer mums car


I get £40 from what I save between saying I have 3 years NCB and 4 years NCB

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

